# Andengine Game structure



## Sen (10. Nov 2012)

Abend,
ich habe mir mal die Andengine angesehen und ein paar Sachen dazu gelesen und ausprobiert. Nun heißt es, ich solle für Verschiedene Bereiche "Scenes" anlegen und einfach zwischen denen wechseln. Dafür nutze ich für jede Scene eine Klasse und dabei stieß ich auf ein Problem; Die SimplyBaseGameActivity hat die Funktion "onCreateResources" und ich habe das so verstanden, dass hier z.B. die Texturen geladen werden. Und hier liegt auch mein Problem. Wie soll ich onCreateResources innerhalb einer Scene Klasse nutzen? Mir fallen dabei leider nur unschöne, prozedurale Lösungen ein und die Samples bestehen nur aus einer oder wenigen Klassen.


----------



## Sen (12. Nov 2012)

Nagut; Ich habe jetzt zwei Sachen ausprobiert. Das erste war die Scenes schon vorher zu erstellen und in ihnen eine Methode, die load heißt, zu erstellen. Die wird dann in onCreateResources aufgerufen. Das hat aber nicht funktioniert, wobei ich im Nachhinein denke, dass ich da einen Fehler gemacht habe und es theoretisch so funktionieren dürfte. Möglichkeit zwei war für jede Scene eine Singleton zu erstellen und sie das Laden übernehmen zu lassen. Das funktioniert auch praktisch, ich denke aber, ich versuche das später noch nach Möglichkeit 1.


----------



## RonsonOnline (21. Nov 2012)

schau dir mal dieses turtorial bzw die hilfestellung an, darin wird auch ein scenen manager angelegt und behandelt, bin derzeit selbst erst dabei diesen zu testen aber sollte dir weiterhelfen

AndEngine – Scenes and Scene Management | StuartMcT


----------

